# هى مش جوازة و السلام



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2013)

*فى يوم من الأيام جاءت لى صديقتى تحكى لى أنه تقدم لها عريسًا 

و قالت : تقدم لى عريسًا (نظام صالونات)

أنا : و ماله ، المهم تعرفى مميزاته و عيوبه و يا ترى مناسب و لا لأة

قالت : أقولك مميزاته

أنا :قولى يا ستى 

قالت : ما بيشتمش

أنا : يااااااا

قالت : ما بيحلفش 

أنا : ياااااااااااا

قالت : ما بيكذبش 

أنا : يااااااااااااااااا و دول عرفتيهم إزاى يا روحى

قالت : سألت و عرفت

أنا : و إيه كمان

قالت : ما سرقش فى حياته كلها

أنا : معقولة ما سرقش واااااااااااااااااو ..............إوعى تقولى ما زناش 

قالت : لا عمره ما زنى

أنا : يا شيخة .......ما تقوليش .............معقولة ؟؟؟و ديه عرفتيها منين ؟؟؟

قالت : أهو حسيت و خلاص

أنا : ماشى ............... و إيه كمان ؟؟؟

قالت : إيه إنتى مستنية حاجة تانى بعد كل اللى قولته

أنا : أيوة بصراحة .............هو ما فيش تانى و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

قالت : لا .......هو إنتى مستنية حاجة معينة

أنا : لا أبدا ..............كنت بس مستنياكى تقولى إنه مش مأبون أو على الأقل لم يقتل فى حياته كلها

و يبدو أنها فهمت إنى كنت أتريأ فى كل ردودى السابقة 

و قالت : ح نهزر

أنا : لا أبدا .............أنا ما بهزرش....أصل مش ناقص غير إنك تقولى إنه ملاك

قالت : إنتى عايزة واحد ما بيشتمش و ما بيحلفش و ما بيكذبش يبقى إيه ؟؟؟ ......طبعا ملاك

أنا : بجد ..............طيب ربنا يهنى سعيد ب سعيدة

قالت : ح نتريأ بأة

أنا : يا حبيبتى

 المميزات مش بس فى عدم فعل الأخطاء  و لا إحنا وصلنا لمرحلة : من أجل كثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين

إنتى ما تكلمتيش خالص عن علاقته بربنا .......هو فين منها

ما تكلمتيش عن عائلته و لا عن ثقافته و لا عن تفكيره و لا عن مجتمعه

إعرفى كل حاجة عنه و بعدين قولى مميزاته 

ما تندفعيش فى الأول كدة

إصبرى هى مش جوازة و السلام

:love45:

قالت : البنت لها عمر إفتراضى للانجاب و لازم ألحق

أنا : صدقينى العانس أفضل مليون مرة من المطلقة

و ما تقولي عشان ما فيش طلاق فى المسيحية إن ما فيش ناس مسيحيين بيطلبوا الطلاق فى المحاكم

لا يا حبيبتى روحى إدخلى المجلس الاكليريكى و شوفى كمية الازواج المطلقين أد إيه ؟؟؟

إنتى يمكن ما روحتيش هناك و لا عارفة



هى مش جوازة و السلام


+++++

الكلام طبعا موجه للجنسين










​*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتنى اوى حكاية البنت ليها عمر افتراضى للانجاب 
وياترى ليها مدة صلاحية ؟ وبتيجى مٌعلبة ولا ملفوفة فى ورق ؟ :new6:
الكلام ده طبعا لازم يحصل لما الزواج يبقا مجرد هدف فى حد ذاته مش الشخص او الانسانة اللى انا عايزة ارتبط بيها هى الهدف 
انا حاولت اتناقش مع بنات كتييييييييييييير اعرفهم فى النقط ديه لكن مفيش فايدة 
البنت سعيدة سعادة الاسير بأسره والعبد بسيده على رأى يوسف ادريس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتنى اوى حكاية البنت ليها عمر افتراضى للانجاب
> وياترى ليها مدة صلاحية ؟ وبتيجى مٌعلبة ولا ملفوفة فى ورق ؟ :new6:
> الكلام ده طبعا لازم يحصل لما الزواج يبقا مجرد هدف فى حد ذاته مش الشخص او الانسانة اللى انا عايزة ارتبط بيها هى الهدف
> ...



*صدقينى فيه ناس بتتسرع فى الجواز بسبب مدة الصلاحية ههههههه:smil15:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى مش جوازة و السلام*


​


+إيرينى+ قال:


>


*طيب ممكن تبقى جوازة و ( العاشر )؟*
*نفس الأُجرة*
:new6::new6::new6: 


>


*مين تتيييى ؟؟؟*
*العروسة؟!*​​​​


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

طبعاً انتو قلتو كل اللي يتقال....

بس انا كمان لافت نظري حاجة صغيرة:

"ما بيشتمش" دي....يعني إلى أي مدى؟ 
او الاهم عرفتها منين؟

اصل انا لو حد سألني فلان بيشتم....هاقول لأ إلا بقى لو في كل حاجة يشتم ويلعن الاب والام والشتايم الجنسية وكده!

لكن الشتايم العادية اكيد مش هاعتبره بيشتم ولو حد سألني هاقول عليه مؤدب، مش تغطية....لكن لأن الموضوع نسبي وفيه حاجات بتعدي فعلاً


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ممكن تبقى جوازة و ( العاشر )؟*
> *نفس الأُجرة*
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ...




*تتتتى أنا

:fun_lol:
​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طبعاً انتو قلتو كل اللي يتقال....
> 
> بس انا كمان لافت نظري حاجة صغيرة:
> 
> ...



*أيوة نسبى مش للتدقيق​*


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2013)

مشكلة الزواج فى مصر غريبة وعجيبة  فعلا
بس  تفكير ايرينى عالى اوى فى المواضيع دى
هتكون زوجة مثالية بجد هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*الناقص كانت تقول ده لما تخبطى على ظهره يسقف 
هو فى ايه  ايه اللى جرى للبنات هتموت على الجواز ومش عاوزة تتعب نفسها شوية وتفهم كويس العريس اللى متقدملها من كل النواحى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الناقص كانت تقول ده لما تخبطى على ظهره يسقف
> هو فى ايه  ايه اللى جرى للبنات هتموت على الجواز ومش عاوزة تتعب نفسها شوية وتفهم كويس العريس اللى متقدملها من كل النواحى *​



هههههههههه ضل راجل يارورو :new6:
المهم ان المثل ده بيهين الراجل اصلا لانه بيشبهه بالحيطة :fun_lol::new6: معرفش مين المجرم اللى اخترعه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه ضل راجل يارورو :new6:
> المهم ان المثل ده بيهين الراجل اصلا لانه بيشبهه بالحيطة :fun_lol::new6: معرفش مين المجرم اللى اخترعه ؟


*هههههههههههه انا من راى ضل الحيطة احسن وافضل من جوازة فاشلة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه انا من راى ضل الحيطة احسن وافضل من جوازة فاشلة *​



هههههههههههههههههه على رأيك على الاقل الحيطة مش بتتكلم وتصدعك:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه على رأيك على الاقل الحيطة مش بتتكلم وتصدعك:new6:


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه انا من راى ضل الحيطة احسن وافضل من جوازة فاشلة *​


 


Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه على رأيك على الاقل الحيطة مش بتتكلم وتصدعك:new6:


*أية رأيكم لو فتحوا موضوع عن الفرق بين الراجل والحيطة ؟*
*مش يكون أحسن ؟:fun_lol:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية رأيكم لو فتحوا موضوع عن الفرق بين الراجل والحيطة ؟*
> *مش يكون أحسن ؟:fun_lol:*​


*هههههههههههطب عمرك شوفت حيطة بتشخر طول الليل ومش عارف تنام منها *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مشكلة الزواج فى مصر غريبة وعجيبة  فعلا
> بس  تفكير ايرينى عالى اوى فى المواضيع دى
> هتكون زوجة مثالية بجد هههه



*شكرا أوى يا جرجس على كلامك المُشَجع

و هى فعلا مشكلة كبيرة فى مصر 

بس أقولك إيه أنا بقول السبب أمريكا و إسرائيل:scenic:

مش تريأة على فكرة دا بجد*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الناقص كانت تقول ده لما تخبطى على ظهره يسقف
> هو فى ايه  ايه اللى جرى للبنات هتموت على الجواز ومش عاوزة تتعب نفسها شوية وتفهم كويس العريس اللى متقدملها من كل النواحى *​



*معلش بأة 

أصل دا عَرض و طلب

ههههههههههههههه

و بعدين ما تنسيش مدة الصلاحية :spor24:


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه ضل راجل يارورو :new6:
> المهم ان المثل ده بيهين الراجل اصلا لانه بيشبهه بالحيطة :fun_lol::new6: معرفش مين المجرم اللى اخترعه ؟



*ههههههههههههههه

أكيد واحدة ست هى المجرمة فى الموضوع دا


ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية رأيكم لو فتحوا موضوع عن الفرق بين الراجل والحيطة ؟*
> *مش يكون أحسن ؟:fun_lol:*​



*دا ح يبقى موضوع مسخرة :fun_oops:

هههههههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه طب عمرك شوفت حيطة بتشخر طول الليل ومش عارف تنام منها *​



*هههههههههههههههههه

طب إسكتى يا رورو لاحسن يقولك و إنتوا يعنى ما بتشخروش ؟؟؟؟

:scenic:

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2013)

*و الله الحقيقه ممممم اقول لكم كلمتين فى المفيييد:*






 :mus13:
*و متفتكروش يا بنات إن الجواز رااااحه*
*لا يا حلوين يا بنات ده عمره ماا كااان رااااااححححه *
*تم تم *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

* موضوع لزييز يا إيروووو*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يناير 2013)

*من ناحية ان في سن معين للانجاب ده صحيح بس الغلط ان يتقال ويتكلم عنها كانها علبه لها تاريخ انتهاء وصلاحيه.. حتى بعد سن الاربعين المراه لها مكان معين وفي السن ده هي تعيش لنفسها الله خلقها كذا ماهو مو معقول طول عمرها تخلف وكأنها دجاجه.. هي اللي تجيب اطفال وتمنحهم فرصة العيش مو العكس مو هم اللي يعطونها قيمه.. عساها ما خلفت او تزوجت وين المشكله؟ ..  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه طب عمرك شوفت حيطة بتشخر طول الليل ومش عارف تنام منها *​


*يبقى أكيد العيب فى "النِقْاشة"*
*لما الأسطى النقاش يدى الحيطة ضهره وينام ولا يعبرهاش*
*مستنية من الحيطة تبطل شخير ؟؟؟*
30:​


----------



## girgis2 (17 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و هى فعلا مشكلة كبيرة فى مصر
> 
> بس أقولك إيه أنا بقول السبب أمريكا و إسرائيل:scenic:
> ...



*طيب معلش بقى أنا عايز أفهم

آيه دخل أمريكا وإسرائيل في مشكلة الزواج في مصر ؟؟

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *و الله الحقيقه ممممم اقول لكم كلمتين فى المفيييد:*
> 
> 
> :mus13:
> ...




*يسلم إيديكى يا حبو 

ههههههههههههههههه

إحنا الاتنين كدة عقدنا البنات 

ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *من ناحية ان في سن معين للانجاب ده صحيح بس الغلط ان يتقال ويتكلم عنها كانها علبه لها تاريخ انتهاء وصلاحيه.. حتى بعد سن الاربعين المراه لها مكان معين وفي السن ده هي تعيش لنفسها الله خلقها كذا ماهو مو معقول طول عمرها تخلف وكأنها دجاجه.. هي اللي تجيب اطفال وتمنحهم فرصة العيش مو العكس مو هم اللي يعطونها قيمه.. عساها ما خلفت او تزوجت وين المشكله؟ ..  *



*فيه جزء من أسباب الزواج هو تكوين أسرة و أولاد

و بتبدأ البنت تتوتر عند قربها لسن معين زى مثلا 30 سنة

و بيزيد توترها جدا جدا لما توصل35 سنة دا غير توتر أهلها اللى بيضغط على أعصابها

ما تستهونيش بالضغوط ديه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يسلم إيديكى يا حبو​*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


*أستنى عليا لما أفتح لهم موضوع*
*( ضل راجل والا ضل حيطة ) دة*
*هتشوفى العجب*
*دة لو مانمتيش بعد صلاة العشا يعنى *
:99:​​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه على فكرة ياعبود مفيش فروق كبيرة بين الراجل والحيطة :99::a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *طيب معلش بقى أنا عايز أفهم
> 
> آيه دخل أمريكا وإسرائيل في مشكلة الزواج في مصر ؟؟
> 
> *​



*أفهمك يا سيدى 

لما أمريكا فتحت أحضانها للمصريين من ساعة السادات ( الله يرحمه )

كانت أمريكا بتنقى أفضل الشباب المصريين 

و منهم كان ناس زى مجدى يعقوب و زويل وغير هم كتير

بس الحقيقة دا أثر على الشباب هناك و هنا

هنا زادت العنوسة و زادت حالات طلاق المسيحيين فى الفترة التاليه للسادات اللى هى فترة حسنى مبارك

و هناك فى أمريكا زادت جدا مشاكل زواج الشباب فى حيرته بين الزواج من مصرية أو أجنية 


يمكن الأيام ديه قلت المشكلة عن الأول 

بعد أحداث سبتمبر فى أمريكا *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستنى عليا لما أفتح لهم موضوع*
> *( ضل راجل والا ضل حيطة ) دة*
> *هتشوفى العجب*
> *دة لو مانمتيش بعد صلاة العشا يعنى *
> :99:​​​​



*يا سيدى ح أشوفه فى الفجر 

ههههههههههههههههه

30:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

ايرينى معلش ممكن اختلف معاكى ؟
امريكا مش بتختار احسن الشباب ولا حاجة 
نظام ال lottery الامريكى اللى هو القرعة بيختار اى حد with no apparent reasons من غير اسباب واضحة 
طيب اقولك على حاجة ؟ فيه شباب سافرت امريكا ومتعرفش تقرا ولا تكتب اصلا وسافرو هجرة فى ال lottery وده حصل على فكرة مش بس فى امريكا فى كل دول الهجرة زى كندا واستراليا 
وفيه دول منهم انت بتاخد لاجئين لبنان ايام الحرب الاهلية فى التمانينات ومعظم اللى اخدتهم كانو من قرى لبنان مش عارفين يمينهم من شمالهم وقبلوهم لمجرد انهم لاجئين علشان الحرب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه على فكرة ياعبود مفيش فروق كبيرة بين الراجل والحيطة :99::a63::a63::a63::a63:


*الفرق شاسع *
*وحالا هينزل لك موضوع خصوصى أنتى وصاحبتك*​
​


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه على فكرة ياعبود مفيش فروق كبيرة بين الراجل والحيطة :99::a63::a63::a63::a63:



ممممم؟ شكلك عنصرية ضد الرجالة على فكرة يا ديزي مش مجرد مؤمنة بالمساواة 

طب ايه مثلاً ممكن يكون مشترك بينهم...اممم....ممكن مثلآً ان الاتنين ممكن تتسندي عليهم؟


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه على فكرة انا بهزر انتو اخدتو الموضوع جد يا عبود وجونى ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايرينى معلش ممكن اختلف معاكى ؟
> امريكا مش بتختار احسن الشباب ولا حاجة
> نظام ال lottery الامريكى اللى هو القرعة بيختار اى حد with no apparent reasons من غير اسباب واضحة
> طيب اقولك على حاجة ؟ فيه شباب سافرت امريكا ومتعرفش تقرا ولا تكتب اصلا وسافرو هجرة فى ال lottery وده حصل على فكرة مش بس فى امريكا فى كل دول الهجرة زى كندا واستراليا
> وفيه دول منهم انت بتاخد لاجئين لبنان ايام الحرب الاهلية فى التمانينات ومعظم اللى اخدتهم كانو من قرى لبنان مش عارفين يمينهم من شمالهم وقبلوهم لمجرد انهم لاجئين علشان الحرب



*ما كانش أيامها نظام اللوترى 

كان أيامها نظام فيزا عمل أو أى حاجة من ديه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

مش متأكدة يا ايرينى امته ابتدا نظام اللوترى 
بس اللى عارفاه ان فيه ناس كتير هاجرت من زمان ولو شوفتيها تستغربى هما وافقو عليهم على اساس ايه ؟ nothing 
وعلى فكرة نظام الهجرة زمان كان اسهل وطلباتهم كانت اقل 
انا بتكلم على نظام الفيزا مش اللوترى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش متأكدة يا ايرينى امته ابتدا نظام اللوترى
> بس اللى عارفاه ان فيه ناس كتير هاجرت من زمان ولو شوفتيها تستغربى هما وافقو عليهم على اساس ايه ؟ nothing
> وعلى فكرة نظام الهجرة زمان كان اسهل وطلباتهم كانت اقل
> انا بتكلم على نظام الفيزا مش اللوترى



*بس أنا بأتكلم عن أيام السادات و أول أيام حسنى مبارك


*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس أنا بأتكلم عن أيام السادات و أول أيام حسنى مبارك
> 
> 
> *



اه اوكى كده فهمت نظام اللوترى تقريبا مكانش موجود وقتها 
بس still فيه ناس سافرت بنظام فيزا وهى متعرفش يمينها من شمالها 
يعنى انتى لو هتعملى معاهم interview علشان الهجرة هترفضيهم وضميرك مستريح 
هما بقا اخدوهم على اساس ايه ؟ ده السؤال اللى الناس بتسأله ولحد دلوقتى بتسأله هما بياخدو الناس على اى اساس ؟ ولا مفيش اساس اصلا ؟ you never know


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه اوكى كده فهمت نظام اللوترى تقريبا مكانش موجود وقتها
> بس still فيه ناس سافرت بنظام فيزا وهى متعرفش يمينها من شمالها
> يعنى انتى لو هتعملى معاهم interview علشان الهجرة هترفضيهم وضميرك مستريح
> هما بقا اخدوهم على اساس ايه ؟ ده السؤال اللى الناس بتسله ولحد دلوقتى بتسأله هما بياخدو الناس على اى اساس ؟ ولا مفيش اساس اصلا ؟ you never know



*ماشى أوكيه ح أتنازل عن مبدأ السفر كان للحلوين

لكن مبدأ الدراسات العليا و فرص العمل الجيدة كانت للحلوين

بس حتى و لو للحلوين و لا للوحشين 

المشكلة ظهرت فى تقليل عدد الشباب المصرى:smil7:

فكانوا البنات المصريين يا أوختشى زى البنات أيام الحروب

حيث لا يوجد شباب لأنهم ماتوا فى الحرب

فإتبقى شوية شباب عندنا عندهم مبدأ العرض و الطلب

فينجعص كدة كدة كدة هو 

و هو ولا يسوى حاجة

و يقعد على البساط و ينقى ست البنات :11azy:

المصيبة السودا إن البنات تنازلت ووافقت 

فأخذت قفا جامد أوى:heat:


*


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

ولا يهمك يا ايريني....بكرة ندور لك على عريس في معسكرات اللاجئين اللي هتتعمل للاقباط اللي هم احنا 

الاحصائيات بتقول حوالي 100 ولا 200 ألف هربوا خلاص....بمعنى قدموا هجرة واتقبلوا ومشيوا...مش مجرد فيزا يعني


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ماشى أوكيه ح أتنازل عن مبدأ السفر كان للحلوين
> 
> لكن مبدأ الدراسات العليا و فرص العمل الجيدة كانت للحلوين
> 
> ...




على فكرة بقى معظم الشباب عنده النظرة بالعكس تماماً!!

يعني يقول لك كان نفسي اخطب فلانة دي بس جالها عريس جاهز وخلصوا...او عريس من بره او عريس مسافر فخدته


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> على فكرة بقى معظم الشباب عنده النظرة بالعكس تماماً!!
> 
> يعني يقول لك كان نفسي اخطب فلانة دي بس جالها عريس جاهز وخلصوا...او عريس من بره او عريس مسافر فخدته



*ما هو كمان مش جاهز و بص لواحدة أحسن منه

و لا إيه رأيك​*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه بصى هو طبيعى بالنسبة للدراسات العليا ان اى بلد هتاخد المتفوقين علشان يكملو دراستهم عندها مش تاخد ناس متخلفين 
وحتى ديه هى مقالتلهومش تعالو كملو دراستكو عندنا هما اللى راحو يكملو هناك زى احمد زويل مثلا لانها فرصة انه يكمل دراسته فى جامعات كبيرة وليها اسم 

معتقدتش ان الموضوع ليه علاقة بأمريكا او بالهجرة بشكل عام 
لسبب ان الشباب المصرى ( او كتير منهم ) حتى لو هاجر وعاش بره مش سهل عليه انه يتجوز اجنبية فغالبا كان بيروح مصر اجازات علشان يتجوز من بنات بلده بردو وهنا يشتغل بقا شغل الخاطبة وياخدوه من بيت لبيت علشان يتفرج على العرايس المٌعلبه :99: ( ماما حكتلى كتيييييييييير عن قصص بالشكل ده ) 

اعتقد مشكلة الجواز سببها حاجتين السبب الاول هو انه فيه اصلا ارتفاع فى سن جواز البنات فى  العالم كله لاسباب زى التعليم وان البنت ممكن مش تكتفى بالجامعة بس وتحب تكمل تعليم وشغل والحاجات ديه 
فيه سبب بقا تانى خاص ببعض الدول وهو الاسباب الاقتصادية 
مع وجود مشكلة وتحجر غير عادى فى تفكير بعض الاهالى فى مصر وتفكير البنت نفسها ساعات انها عايزة وعايزة والتدقيق على حاجات ملهاش لازمة ساعات زى واحدة قريبتى اتجوزت من 3 سنين يمكن وبتكلمنى وبتقولى تخيلى روحت اجيب طقم الصينى مش عارفه بكذا الف جنية ولحد دلوقتى عمرى ما استخدمته ولا هستخدمه فى حياتى 
ايه الطقم الصينى ده ؟ ايه لازمته فى الحياة ؟ وهنموت من غيره ؟ انتو بتفتحو بيت ولا متحف ؟

حاجة بقا اخيرة من ناحية القفا فكل البنات بتاخده سواء اختارت صح ولا غلط لان الجواز اصلا قفا كبييييييييييييييييييييييير :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حاجة بقا اخيرة من ناحية القفا فكل البنات بتاخده سواء اختارت صح ولا غلط لان الجواز اصلا قفا كبييييييييييييييييييييييير :smile02:smile02:smile02



*تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
فيه حد يقول كدة على الجواز
إخص

حرام عليكى 

هوفيه أحلى من الجواز 

30:

*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
> فيه حد يقول كدة على الجواز
> إخص
> 
> ...



على رأيك يا اوختى هو فيه احلى من الجواز هى البنت ليها ايه غير بيت جوزها ياختى يا ام فاروق :smile02:smile02:smile02
هى الست ايه غير جواز وعيال وشوية حاجات فوق بعض :99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على رأيك يا اوختى هو فيه احلى من الجواز هى البنت ليها ايه غير بيت جوزها ياختى يا ام فاروق :smile02:smile02:smile02
> هى الست ايه غير جواز وعيال وشوية حاجات فوق بعض :99:


*ههههههههههه موتينى ضحك يا روز *​


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو كمان مش جاهز و بص لواحدة أحسن منه
> 
> و لا إيه رأيك​*



ماعرفش انا سني مش كبير ومعظم اصحابي اللي خاطبين (في سني ده) بيبقى عن حب وبيكونو قادرين...

بس انا باقول اللي باسمعه يعني 

لا هو ساعات على فكرة يكون كويس وكل حاجة...ويمكن هو احسن منها...
لكن الامهات بتحب بقى الجاهز...اللي هو يسافرو اجازة مثلاً لامريكا ويقعدوا في الكنايس ويشبطوا في واحد يحاولو يوقعوه 

يكون مترستق هناك (بره يعني) وجاهز..انا اعرف واحدة هي سنها 20 وسافرت كانت هتتخطب لواحد دكتور في امريكا كان كبير اظن .... بس الموضوع ماكملش ورجعت بعد الاجازة ولسه اهي في اخر سنة في الكلية...

فاقصد اقول برضو ساعات الامهات تحب كده حاجات معينة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على رأيك يا اوختى هو فيه احلى من الجواز هى البنت ليها ايه غير بيت جوزها ياختى يا ام فاروق :smile02:smile02:smile02
> هى الست ايه غير جواز وعيال وشوية حاجات فوق بعض :99:



*تؤتؤتؤتؤ

إخص 

هو دا بس الجواز

أومال فين اللامور

:36_3_18:

ههههههههههههه


*


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حاجة بقا اخيرة من ناحية القفا فكل البنات بتاخده سواء اختارت صح ولا غلط لان الجواز اصلا قفا كبييييييييييييييييييييييير :smile02:smile02:smile02





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
> فيه حد يقول كدة على الجواز
> إخص
> 
> ...





انا ف دي مع ايريني...

بصراحة لو حد قال لي اني هاعيش عمري سينجل...وحيد كده انا اروح انتحر...

العيلة والجواز عندي مهممممة جداً...كابوس عمري اني اكبر لوحدي من غير شريكة عمر بصراحة!

اسحبي الكلمة يا ديزي حااااالاً

دي مش البنت بس....انا كراجل الحياة مالهاش معنى بصراحة من غير عيلة والاهم الزوجة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ماعرفش انا سني مش كبير ومعظم اصحابي اللي خاطبين (في سني ده) بيبقى عن حب وبيكونو قادرين...
> 
> بس انا باقول اللي باسمعه يعني
> 
> ...



*ما هو بقولك الموضوع للجنسين 

أنا مش متعصبة

هههههههههههههه

إنتوا طيبين و حلوين 

و من غيركوا مافيش لامور 30:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

لامور ؟ لامور مين يا ايرينى ؟ 
دورة حياة البنت المصرية هى انها تتعلم وتدخل الجامعة ( مش ايمانا منها بالتعليم يعنى ولا حتى عيلتها مؤمنين بكده لا ابدا خالص لاسمح الله ) ده لتكملة المظهر الاجتماعى 
تدور على عريس من سنة اولى جامعة هى ومامتها طبعا 
تتجوز وتبقا فرحانة بيه اول شهرين تلاته يجو الاطفال تنساه لان خلاص هى عملت المهمه المقدسة وانجزت المهمه وقدرت انها توقع عريس وتتجوز قبل ما مدة صلاحيتها تنتهى 
فالامور ده انتهى من زمان :99:


جونى ليش اسحبها ؟ ده رأيى شو خصك انت ؟ :t30::t30::t30::t30:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لامور ؟ لامور مين يا ايرينى ؟
> دورة حياة البنت المصرية هى انها تتعلم وتدخل الجامعة ( مش ايمانا منها بالتعليم يعنى ولا حتى عيلتها مؤمنين بكده لا ابدا خالص لاسمح الله ) ده لتكملة المظهر الاجتماعى
> تدور على عريس من سنة اولى جامعة هى ومامتها طبعا
> تتجوز وتبقا فرحانة بيه اول شهرين تلاته يجو الاطفال تنساه لان خلاص هى عملت المهمه المقدسة وانجزت المهمه وقدرت انها توقع عريس وتتجوز قبل ما مدة صلاحيتها تنتهى
> فالامور ده انتهى من زمان :99:



*لا لا لا 

لا يا شيخة 

اللامور مستمر

هههههههههههه

و بعدين الموضوع فيه تبادل منفعة برضوا *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههه بالنسبة للمنفعة فبعد كام سنة جواز المنفعة بتبقا ماشية فى اتجاه واحد :smile02:smile02:smile02 او يمكن كمان مبيبقاش فيه اى منفعه اصلا فى اى اتجاه :99:


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لامور ؟ لامور مين يا ايرينى ؟
> دورة حياة البنت المصرية هى انها تتعلم وتدخل الجامعة ( مش ايمانا منها بالتعليم يعنى ولا حتى عيلتها مؤمنين بكده لا ابدا خالص لاسمح الله ) ده لتكملة المظهر الاجتماعى
> تدور على عريس من سنة اولى جامعة هى ومامتها طبعا
> تتجوز وتبقا فرحانة بيه اول شهرين تلاته يجو الاطفال تنساه لان خلاص هى عملت المهمه المقدسة وانجزت المهمه وقدرت انها توقع عريس وتتجوز قبل ما مدة صلاحيتها تنتهى
> ...



- يا سلام! طب مانا امبارح في المصطبة لما قلت ميلا ظريفة بس ملامحها مش هادية طلعتي لي العصيان! وانا كنت باقول رأيي برضو وماكنتش باقول انها وحشة يعني!


----------



## girgis2 (17 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و بعدين الموضوع فيه تبادل منفعة برضوا *



*
منفعة آيه بقى ؟؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يناير 2013)

*6 صفحات يا مفتريين فى يومين !! 

هلكتينى ضحك بموضوع الصلاحية دى .. انا بضحك ضحك السنين على صحابى و هما مخضوضيين ياعينى خايفيين اصلهم بيحسبوها بالارقام بقا و عايزين يلحقو :fun_lol:

اوقات بحس الموضوع مهين شوية فى جواز الصالونات لانه بيبقى اقرب صورة له العرض و الطلب .. هو عايز واحدة تليق على لون الانتريه و تخدمه و هى عايزة واحد يديها لقب و تلحق تبقى ام و يصرف عليها .. بغض النظر عن ان هدفهم الجواز نفسه مش الهدف بيكون الشخص فالشخص بيلعب دور البطل اللى اكيد له بدايل مهما كانت صعبة بس موجودة ماعلينا ..

بس اما بفكر فى شباب مغتربين و فعلا معندهمش حل تانى بعيد التفكير وضعهم صعب فعلا .. مفيش تعامل مع بنات عشان يحبو ولا فيه اوبشن تانى غير جواز الصالونات دة .. 

بالنسبة لمثل ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة اللى اخترعه اكيد حد مزنوق فى شتيمة للرجالة و دخلها فى مثل :99: 

الكارثة الكبيرة مش فى كل دة .. اما تبقى فرحانة بانه مش بيشتم و لا بيكدب ولا بيدخن و تعتبرها مميزات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من امتى الحاجة الطبيعية تعتبر ميزة ؟ هل فيه راجل مميز لمجرد ان عنده 2 عين و مناخير واحدة و بوق واحد ؟؟ .. المفروض الميزة تبقى حاجة جديدة !! ... و فين جزئية ارتياحها الشخصى من عدمه ؟؟ ولا هو اى راجل مش بيشتم ولا بيكدب يبقى حلو و يلا تتجوز ؟؟ فين الانجذاب و القبول ؟؟ فين اى حاجة تخليها تصبر عليه اما الزمن يفرمهم ؟؟

و على فكرة بقا طول عمرى بسمع ان الرجالة ماتو فى الحرب مسمعتش عن موضوع الهجرات دة هتغيريلى معلوماتى ليه :smile01*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههههه بالنسبة للمنفعة فبعد كام سنة جواز المنفعة بتبقا ماشية فى اتجاه واحد :smile02:smile02:smile02 او يمكن كمان مبيبقاش فيه اى منفعه اصلا فى اى اتجاه :99:



أكيد المنفعة شغالة على طول و من الطرفين

و بعدين مش أساسى يعنى إن كل الرجالة وحشين 

أخويا مثلا واقع لشوشته فى مراته ...........عادى

بصراحة أنا فرحانة بكدة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> منفعة آيه بقى ؟؟*​



عايز إيه يا جرجس :11azy:

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> الكارثة الكبيرة مش فى كل دة .. اما تبقى فرحانة بانه مش بيشتم و لا بيكدب ولا بيدخن و تعتبرها مميزات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من امتى الحاجة الطبيعية تعتبر ميزة ؟ هل فيه راجل مميز لمجرد ان عنده 2 عين و مناخير واحدة و بوق واحد ؟؟ .. المفروض الميزة تبقى حاجة جديدة !! ... و فين جزئية ارتياحها الشخصى من عدمه ؟؟ ولا هو اى راجل مش بيشتم ولا بيكدب يبقى حلو و يلا تتجوز ؟؟ فين الانجذاب و القبول ؟؟ فين اى حاجة تخليها تصبر عليه اما الزمن يفرمهم ؟؟
> 
> *



*الله يفتح عليكى يا أوختشى


*





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> و على فكرة بقا طول عمرى بسمع ان الرجالة ماتو فى الحرب مسمعتش عن موضوع الهجرات دة هتغيريلى معلوماتى ليه :smile01*



*عادى .........بأفهمكوا معلومات جديدة هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## iBassam (29 يناير 2013)

الله يهدي البنات وبس
الجواز مو بس اطفال !
الجواز تفاهم و طبعا مافي احد كامل ومافيه عيوب !


----------



## iBassam (29 يناير 2013)

المشكله مو في الجواز المشكله بعده
في بنات يتجوزن من مسلمين او ابناء ديانات ثانية
علي اساس الحب و بعدين يفرض راي الجوز عليها و في قصص كتير علي النت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يناير 2013)

iBassam قال:


> المشكله مو في الجواز المشكله بعده
> في بنات يتجوزن من مسلمين او ابناء ديانات ثانية
> علي اساس الحب و بعدين يفرض راي الجوز عليها و في قصص كتير علي النت



*أكيد دا فى لبنان مش كدة ؟؟؟ *


----------



## iBassam (29 يناير 2013)

في لبنان و مصر وسوريا وحتي في الغرب ! المسلمين يتجوزو مسيحيات مثلا كرمال جنسية او هجرة او اقناعها بالاسلام وفي الشرق(العرب) يتجوزو مسيحيات كرمال يدخلن الاسلام طوعا او (كراهية)  وطبعا البنت حتوافق لان بيضحك عليها بااسم الحب وعادة تنتهي يامقتوله بحد الردة يامطلقه و ع الحالتين المود سلبي و هاد رائيي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يناير 2013)

iBassam قال:


> في لبنان و مصر وسوريا وحتي في الغرب ! المسلمين يتجوزو مسيحيات مثلا كرمال جنسية او هجرة او اقناعها بالاسلام وفي الشرق(العرب) يتجوزو مسيحيات كرمال يدخلن الاسلام طوعا او (كراهية)  وطبعا البنت حتوافق لان بيضحك عليها بااسم الحب وعادة تنتهي يامقتوله بحد الردة يامطلقه و ع الحالتين المود سلبي و هاد رائيي



البنات دول مش بينضحك عليها بإسم الحب

لكن بينضحك عليها بإسم الجنس :smil12:

مش كدة و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## iBassam (29 يناير 2013)

مابعرف هههه
بس بقدر قول (القرد بعين امو غزال) ولو كان مجرم بسبب الحب تبيع الدنيا كرماله صح ولا لا! والنهايات طبعا سعيدة(نفس تعليقي الي فوق)


----------



## memomzs (12 فبراير 2013)

god bless you


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى يوم من الأيام جاءت لى صديقتى تحكى لى أنه تقدم لها عريسًا
> 
> و قالت : تقدم لى عريسًا (نظام صالونات)
> 
> ...




قرات الكلمات .. اكثر من مره وعذرا على سؤالي
هل هناك كلمة .. حب .. في الموضوع ام نظري بدا يتناقص

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> قرات الكلمات .. اكثر من مره وعذرا على سؤالي
> هل هناك كلمة .. حب .. في الموضوع ام نظري بدا يتناقص
> 
> ​



*و ليه نظرى ؟؟؟

عملى مش نظرى​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ليه نظرى ؟؟؟
> 
> عملى مش نظرى​*



ممكن توضيح لو سمحت
​


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ليه نظرى ؟؟؟
> 
> عملى مش نظرى​*



يا ايريني هو يقصد نظره بمعنى بيشوف يعني.....بيستغرب انه ما شافش كلمة حب وبيستنكر يعني ان الموضوع كله البنت صاحبتك دي ماجابتش سيرة الحب اصلاَ


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يا ايريني هو يقصد نظره بمعنى بيشوف يعني.....بيستغرب انه ما شافش كلمة حب وبيستنكر يعني ان الموضوع كله البنت صاحبتك دي ماجابتش سيرة الحب اصلاَ





ياريت ...!!! 

الموضوع  كلو بصفحاته 
ضيع الحب 
وهو اساس وجودنا
​


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع ماله بس يا هشام؟  ايريني برضو مستغربة من تصرف البنت وعشان كده كاتبة الموضوع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ياريت ...!!!
> 
> الموضوع  كلو بصفحاته
> ضيع الحب
> ...



*بص 
الموضوع مش الغرض منه موضوع الحب

الموضوع الغرض منه : إزاى الناس وصلت لمرحلة إن عدم وجود العيوب = مميزات

يعنى دا ما كانش فاضل غير إنها تقول : بيعرف يتكلم
---------------------------------

أما عن موضوع الحب

الحب فى جواز الصالونات غير موجود من الأساس*


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

انا اقصد
اين الحب في موضوع الاختيار
ها الغي من هذه المواضيع
الواحد بتفوتو حاجات غريبه
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

*هى مش جوازة و السلام*


* +++++*

* الكلام طبعا موجه للجنسين*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> انا اقصد
> اين الحب في موضوع الاختيار
> ها الغي من هذه المواضيع
> الواحد بتفوتو حاجات غريبه
> ​


*إرجع للمشاركة ديه*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3382648&postcount=73


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3382648&postcount=73


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

*الحب فى جواز الصالونات غير موجود من الأساس



**هل الزواج او الارتباط فوري بالصالونات*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *الحب فى جواز الصالونات غير موجود من الأساس
> 
> 
> 
> **هل الزواج او الارتباط فوري بالصالونات*​



*إحنا بنتكلم عن الاختيار الأول

لما أساس الاختيار لما بيبقى غلط

الجوازة بتبوظ*


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحنا بنتكلم عن الاختيار الأول
> 
> لما أساس الاختيار لما بيبقى غلط
> 
> الجوازة بتبوظ*



ممكن وممكن لا في حالة ولادة حب بين الطرفين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ممكن وممكن لا في حالة ولادة حب بين الطرفين
> ​



*ولادة حب ممكن تيجى...... عادى


لكن لازم يكون الأساس صح*


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ولادة حب ممكن تيجى...... عادى
> 
> 
> لكن لازم يكون الأساس صح*



بالحب نستطيع تغيير الاسس مهما كانت ...هذا اعتقادي ومبني ايضا على اسس ...!!!
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بالحب نستطيع تغيير الاسس مهما كانت ...هذا اعتقادي ومبني ايضا على اسس ...!!!
> ​



*يعنى عايز تقول لى إن الحب ممكن يحول حد زانى و شاذ مثلا

لإنسان طبيعى

بالحب بس 


:a82:
​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

عذرا اتكلم بشكل عام 
لكن عندما يخص السؤال اشخاصا بعينهم 
هذا يعني ان المشكله في هاتين الحالتين ام هناك المزيد لكي يكون ردي متكاملا 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> عذرا اتكلم بشكل عام
> لكن عندما يخص السؤال اشخاصا بعينهم
> هذا يعني ان المشكله في هاتين الحالتين ام هناك المزيد لكي يكون ردي متكاملا
> ​




*بصفة عامة طبعا

لكن أنا سألت السؤال دا بسبب إجابتك*


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 فبراير 2013)

لكي لا نخرج من الموضوع الجميل والمهم بعيدا عنه
نستطيع ان نغير الاسس بالحب والايمان بالتاكيد ... فالكافر يمكن ان يصبح مؤمنا
وللرجوع الى كلامك المنطقي الجميل ان الاساس هو المهم فذلك يلغي اساس فكرة الزواج عن طريق الصالونات او ما يسمى الزواج التقليدي وما شابه 
وذلك لاسباب عديده اهمها وجود ما يسمى بالغش او الخداع فيه بين الطرفين وليس من طرف واحد فقط لانه يسمح بذلك ومهمتة  هي التزيين او التزويق بغض النظر عن النتائج لهذا الارتباط
ولا ننكر وجود حالات خاصه تنقلب فيها الامور لكن الحديث عن الاغلبيه وبشكل عام
شكرا على موضوعك الشيق
الرب يباركك ويحفظك

​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 مارس 2013)

لفت إنتباهي هذا الموضوع .. 

ولي عدة ملاحظات ..

أنه لا يشتم .. لا يكذب .. لا يحلف .. الخ (إن صح هذا الامر) ستكون مميزات .. و مميزات جباره أيضاً .. فمن منا - في العالم كله - لا يكذب أو لا يشتم أو لا ... الخ .. ولكني أعتقد انه امر نسبي بالقياس للكمال ..

أنا أثق أن الاساس السليم .. يبني بيت سليم .. فإن صح انه لا يفعل كذا وكذا .. الخ .. سيكون حتماً بيتهم مبني على الصراحة .. وستكون كلمة (بحبك) صادقة بالفعل .. بالقول و العمل ..

الشخص الصادق اراه انا يحوي بداخله كل المقومات التي تجعله رجل بمعنى الكلمة .. فالصادق هو صادق مع نفسه اولاً .. ومع من حوله .. واضح و صريح .. لا يفعل شيئاً يخجل من الاعتراف به .. لانه سيخشى ان يفعل شراً فيسأله أحدٌ عنه فلا يستطيع ان يخُفي أو يكَذِب .

من المهم أيضاً ثقافته .. الثقافة أجدها اهم من المستوى العلمي .. وأهم من مستواه الإجتماعي .. كلاهما وليس الرجل فقط  .. فلو هي مثقفة .. وهو مثقف .. سيُدركان جيداُ ان تلك الفروق قد إندثرت .. و من الممكن بثقافتهم و نضوجهم ان يبنوا مستوى إجتماعي يليق بهم و ببيتهم .. و أن يرفع أحدهم من مستواه العلمي إن كان أقل من الآخر .. وثقافتهم ستجعلهم يختارون الصالح لبناء مركز مالي جيد يؤمن حياتهم وحياة أولادهم فيما بعد .. 

لا يوجد لدي إعتراض على ما يسمى بزواج الصالونات .. بشرط واحد .. ان يفهم أحدهم الاخر جيداً .. و يقررا بملء إرادتهم أن يرتبطان .. وهم على قناعة تامة بذلك ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2013)

*معلش هأكمل بكرة معاك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (27 مايو 2013)

يمكن انا لسه صغير على الموضوع ده اوى..بس بجد استفدت واهه اخبره فى الحياه علشان لما اكبر واخد فكره البنت تقول عليا ايه لصحباتها...ههههههههه...بس بجد الموضوع مفيد اوى..شكرا يا تاسونى على الموضوع الرائع ​


----------

